# Bamboo Groves - Kyoto



## Paolo (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow, awesome. Love the way they curve overhead.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

Cool shot Paolo. I really like this one.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Sep 14, 2014)

Very serene. The Arashiyama region, near Kyoto, is a photographer's dream. When you see them with mud on their backs, you know they've laid on them to get the right viewpoint. 

Nicely done, Paolo.


----------



## Menace (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 15, 2014)

Paolo said:


> ...Snip!



Great thinking and best possible choice of perspective. Superb shot, Paolo!


----------



## Paolo (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you all.


@CanadianInvestor: JAPAN is a photographer's dream


----------



## 87vr6 (Oct 14, 2014)

I went there last November...



5D3_2724 by volksron, on Flickr



5D3_2727 by volksron, on Flickr


----------

